# Just wanted to share my awesome battery life



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

Best since I bought the phone last year! Running OMGB, which I'm now assuming stands for Oh My God Battery!  lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice! I used to get numbers similar to that when I was on Liberty or Apex. I only get around 16-18 hours on MIUI, but I just can't convince myself to give up MIUI's level of customization for battery life over one day. I also have access to a charger at any point during the day (car charger, laptop, and home charger). I know that's not necessarily the case for everyone. With that said, that's still freaking amazing battery life.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Niiiice. I'm on Apex now because I couldn't stand the battery life of the 2nd init ROMs, and I can't even get that good of battery life! I think I'm just on my phone too much, heh.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

kick ass stats. Nice to see that much display be used.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Niiiice. I'm on Apex now because I couldn't stand the battery life of the 2nd init ROMs, and I can't even get that good of battery life!* I think I'm just on my phone too much*, heh.


That could be it. I've been getting around 16-18 hours on MIUI, but I believe my display time is never more than an hour or so (I have monitoring turned off). I pretty much use my phone as an MP3 player while riding MARTA (Atlanta's version of a subway) to class, a schedule for homework and such, and a smartphone for those various other tasks (Redbox, Groupon, Scoutmob, etc.). Most of the time I don't even have service since MARTA is like being in a bunker. I may talk on it for around five minutes here and there when my fiance is between classes, and I rarely text. In short, I rarely have time to use it for anything other than music and making sure I don't have an assignment due.


----------

